# Dried cornstalks?



## Qweniden (Sep 13, 2007)

Do people sell these? Where would I buy some?


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes, most road side stands, farms, gardening stores or be bad like my sister & pull your car over in the middle of the night next to a corn field & load up. Be Bad, Very Bad.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Our pumpkin place sells bundles of them every year. We always buy them a few weeks early and let them dry out.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

What do you plan to do with the corn stalks? Just wondering because we planted corn this year & we're saving ours to use at Halloween. I'm just not sure how I want to use them. Any suggestions?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Most stands or garden centers that sell pumpkins will sell corn stalks.


----------



## Qweniden (Sep 13, 2007)

Buzzard said:


> What do you plan to do with the corn stalks? Just wondering because we planted corn this year & we're saving ours to use at Halloween. I'm just not sure how I want to use them. Any suggestions?


On the side of my driveway I want to create a mini corn patch with jack-0-lanterns and a scarecrow.


----------



## Qweniden (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the responces everyone


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Wal-Mart or any large store, farm stands along the road, farm markets, and farms themselves all sell them! Of course, at most stores, they want WAY too much for only a few of them, which is ridiculous... I'm hoping to get a LOT from my local farmer this year - and for cheap!


----------



## JDJD (Sep 27, 2005)

Farm stores usually have them on the cheap.

I use about two dozen full-sized stalks to surround the scarecrow. I bunch two or three stalks together around some thin rebar and then use zip straps. It helps if you reinforce the bundle with a thin wooden dowel that reaches beyond the top of the rebar.

Only thing different for next year is I'm takin' the corn off before settin' up the stalks. The squirrels went berserk through the latter half of October and I'm not keen to have them back.

Cheers,

JD


----------



## Qweniden (Sep 13, 2007)

JD.. said:


> Farm stores usually have them on the cheap.
> 
> I use about two dozen full-sized stalks to surround the scarecrow. I bunch two or three stalks together around some thin rebar and then use zip straps. It helps if you reinforce the bundle with a thin wooden dowel that reaches beyond the top of the rebar.
> 
> ...


Very cool

--------------------


----------



## t-town scarecrow (Mar 25, 2010)

Try just driving around your neighborhood. If you see someone growing corn, ask them if you can have the stalks when they are done. Also, you can try posting an ad on Craigslist. I scored a bunch last year for free. I line my fence with them.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I grew my own corn this year for the yummy corn on the corb and the cornstalks for halloween. Cheap and it grew really well! 

You can buy them at stores, farmers markets, pumpkin patches, and i know some individual farmers who sell them in the fall. I think they look great and add a lot to the scene. I'm hoping to have my scarecrow finished being built this halloween and want to use them around him. Otherwise they'll just add some character to the background in my yard.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm located in soouthern california and can't find them for less then $3 each at local flea markets. Even higher prices if I go to my local crafts stores..


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you make me think of this cornfield that is like right beside my house.
"MMMMMMMMMM" I am not kidding, yet in my newphew's room window we notice there is this pathway in the corn field which makes me wonder..............
Although, my son says its the crop circle, but my Mother disagree with my son and thinks its the Children of the Corn. =]


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

What can't you do with cornstalks? I find some from some roadside stands out in the country (on my way home from the pumpkin farm)... those stands usually have much more reasonable prices than the bigger outlets...


----------



## xCombixGirlx (Aug 2, 2010)

i checked the other day and out here they are running about $6 a dozen.i think thats a bit pricey but someone on pg 1 said they could only find em $3 i hope a dozen. if so i could work with that more, so dont feel bad. i like the "night time" shopping idea lol


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

xCombixGirlx said:


> i checked the other day and out here they are running about $6 a dozen.i think thats a bit pricey but someone on pg 1 said they could only find em $3 i hope a dozen. if so i could work with that more, so dont feel bad. i like the "night time" shopping idea lol


that's cheap for me. where I am here in Pa. 1 stalk sells for 3-4$. That is at the grocery stores and local farms. I will have to do some shopping around this year. I am going for the effect like the pps.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

BooBoo said:


> Yes, most road side stands, farms, gardening stores or be bad like my sister & pull your car over in the middle of the night next to a corn field & load up. Be Bad, Very Bad.


LOL that's what we do! There's a corn field across the road from my sister so that's our "supplier". 

We also learned last year, while doing this, that my daughter & niece will never succeed at being criminals. They were supposed to pretend to be looking for rocks or something along the side of the road and let us know when a car was coming so we could duck (obviously broad daylight out). Instead - they would scream when they saw one, run & dive into the ditch.  Nothing like drawing attention to yourself!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Tons of places in Ohio sell them. Roadside stands, garden stores, farms, some craft stores, some of the small mom n pop grocery stores even sell them.


----------



## Greg36567 (Sep 7, 2009)

Im in southeastern PA about 45 min. away from philidelphia
and if I took 1 corn stalk from each corn field I would have
thousands.


----------



## Dreadnight (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't know where you are located, but as a previous poster said, here in SoCal we can get them for about $3 for a bundle of 10 or 12 stalks. There are several "Harvest Farm" places that set up in the fall to sell pumpkins, corn, give pony rides, etc. Also, if you are yard-limited and want to expand the size of your cornpatch, I have a how-to on my site that shows how to build a corn patch out into your driveway using a styrofoam base. Go to www.dreadnight.com, How-To's.


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

I found a small farm that sells them. 25 cents a stalk! Pretty good IMO.


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> What do you plan to do with the corn stalks? Just wondering because we planted corn this year & we're saving ours to use at Halloween. I'm just not sure how I want to use them. Any suggestions?


 If you run a home haunt you can use farm stakes and tie the corn stalks to the stakes, or you can just bundle them up and put them around the outside of your house.


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Jul 8, 2010)

feedmelies said:


> I found a small farm that sells them. 25 cents a stalk! Pretty good IMO.


 do you happen to know what farm was it?


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

HalloweenHaunter said:


> do you happen to know what farm was it?


I could tell you exactly where it is, but you seem to be a little far from Orange County to take advantage of the deal...


----------



## ThrillsEntertainment (Jun 17, 2010)

I just ask local friends and farmers for cornstalks, and they give me truck-loads for free after the corn is processed.


----------



## shepherdscourt (Oct 15, 2012)

Can you recommend a place to get a LARGE number of corn stalk in South Orange County? We are oranizing a massive Haunt for a Local Charity for Domestic Violence and plan to make a legitimate maze. The less expensive, the better.


----------



## shepherdscourt (Oct 15, 2012)

I LIVE in Orange County and am looking to get my hands on massive amounts of corn stalk for a Haunt we are putting on for a local charity in So. Orange County. I can use ANY help in where to start asking around. We are doing a corn field maze in one section of our haunt and have big plans to make this section legitimate. Thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## shepherdscourt (Oct 15, 2012)

I realize this is two years later, but I ran a search to find a farm who I can ask for this... but it's worth a try to see if you're still active on this site. THANK YOU!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

It's getting a little late in the season here (Utah) to find corn stalks on farms, most have been tilled up by now. If you can't find a local farmer with stalks to sell, though, I might suggest an adequate alternative:

Phragmites Australis 

According to the invasive species list for california, it's confirmed as being in Orange County:

http://www.calflora.org/cgi-bin/species_query.cgi?where-calrecnum=6465

This is a reed grass that loves to get into irrigation ditches and grow along the sides of roads or retention ponds, anywhere that gets wet. 

It makes for a superb corn substitute and farmers would LOVE to have you clear some out for them.

I've come to where I almost PREFER it to corn. 










And, it propogates from the root, so no worry about seeds everywhere.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I use corn stalks in my little front yard display. I nail down my source 4 months in advance.

Massive amounts of corn stalks for a public haunt this time of year is going to be an enormous challenge. Your best bet? Find a corn field, find it's owner, beg, plead, and offer cash if necessary. 

I'm not trying to get ya down here, but planning is pretty important when it comes to this stuff. I would damn near say you are out of time to start sourcing straw for a x-mas manger scene, let alone corn for Halloween.


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

So much corn in the midwest is dead this year so I went to a farm next to my house and asked if I could have some. They said yes and even helped me pull some out!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

A couple of other options are bamboo (mixed in with real corn stalks) and Sudan Grass, which looks an awful lot like corn.

Something that might work well for a non-profit haunt is checking with store managers. My Lowe's hardware has some corn stalks as part of their Halloween display and woul;d probably be glad to get rid of it as they sell off their Halloween merchandise.


----------

